# Good hardy fish for cycling



## Neon1

Going to do a 30 gallon freshwater community tank. Suggestions on a few hardy fish to cycle it. I'm going to adding biospira (or whatever it's called now) to help. Thanks.


----------



## Guest

gouramis and bettas.


----------



## emc7

Make a list of the fish you will want in the tank and pick the toughest. Don't get "feeder goldfish" or some fish that will bring you a greater selection of fish diseases and outgrow the tank.


----------



## Tallonebball

Feeder fish and Danios, both cheap and about has hardy as it gets.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3

I second the danios. They are very tough. I used the same ones to cycle 2 tanks lol and they are still alive. They are probably over 3 years old.


----------



## Plecostomus

Danios are a good choice, but I think hatchetfish are an even better choice for cycling because since they are top dwellers, they will be safer from the cycling process.


----------



## pinetree

Danios are always a good choice. I've never had hatchet fish, but I know they're jumpers so make sure your tank is well covered if you use them.


----------



## aspects

if you dont plan to keep the fish, an baby oscar will be cheap and hardy. though i would also suggest pre treating your tank with meds after the tank is cycled and before you add your stock.


----------



## Blue Cray

Dont use a fish use a single prawn and throw it in. It will break down and start the cycle don't bother harming anyfish, you don't need too.


----------



## br00tal_dude

i have used rosey red tetras, they are like little minnows that my LFS sells as feeders, i have had the same three for almost 6 months now and they are happier than ever, been used to cycle 2 tanks.


----------



## ron v

Plecostomus said:


> since they are top dwellers, they will be safer from the cycling process.


This is a new one on me???????


----------



## ron v

aspects said:


> i would also suggest pre treating your tank with meds after the tank is cycled and before you add your stock.


I would question this. You may kill all the bacteria you just spent a month trying to cultivate. I never-never use medications of any kind unless I have a very good reason and know exactly what I am treating.


----------



## konstargirl

Go with platies as a starter fish to cycle. They are very hardy and will be able to live well in a cycling tank. I started 3 platies and a cory for the cycling process in my 10 gallon and it went welll. I have 2 of the original fish I have cycled with left. I only had the tank since August and now I got babies to deal with. lol

Since your tank is 30 gallon, zebra danios will do great too or a blue Gourami. Thats all I can think that are very hardy. OH and maybe cories too( The larger once anyway).


----------



## lohachata

here is what you do...set up a 10 gallon tank...maintain a group of 6-8 tiger barbs..whenever you want to cycle a new tank ; set it up....throw the barbs in and let it go..when it is done cycling ; put the barbs back in their tank and stock the new one..


----------



## Guest

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> I second the danios. They are very tough. I used the same ones to cycle 2 tanks lol and they are still alive. They are probably over 3 years old.


am with u on this.....i had a tank with danios that crashed and only the danios survived. EXTREMLY hardy fish


----------



## aspects

ron v said:


> I would question this. You may kill all the bacteria you just spent a month trying to cultivate. I never-never use medications of any kind unless I have a very good reason and know exactly what I am treating.


dosing meds does not kill your BB unless you over do it. as long as you maintain ammonia (food) and oxygen, following the dosing instructions will be judt fine. then you simply add some carbon to help remove the meds. 

i *never* use chemicals or chemical media in my tanks, nor do i suggest others do . however, for a situation like this, youre doing it before you add your actual stock to the tank.


----------



## Neon1

Looks like Danio's it will be. When it's cycled, I'll return them. My local store will take them back for 1/2 credit. I'm going to do my tank differently this time. When I had it set up last, I had 3 or 4 different schools of about 5 small fish each, a couple bottom dwellers. 

It wasn't over crowded. It was just right. 30 gallon, standard tank (not long or tall) I had 5 harlequins, 2 cory's, 5 black neons, 5 glo light tetras, 5 oto's, and a dwarf gourami. 

I had to change the water weekly and it was a hassle with everything I have goign on. This time around I'm going to do one of two things:

1) - one school of about 7 (Neons or harlequins or other tetra, etc.) a couple bottom dwellers and that's it.

2) - 2 or 3 bigger fish (gourami or rainbow fish or cichlid) and a couple bottom dwellers. 

When I did these before my water stayed clean and with good parameters for close to three weeks. I have more filtration than I need. I have an aqua-clear 50 gallon on it, with the carbon and biological filtration.


----------



## ron v

aspects said:


> dosing meds does not kill your BB unless you over do it.


Any medication that is designed to kill bacteria will, ...kill your bacteria.... No??? I know some meds say it won't damage your filter. I don't know how it can avoid it. It wouldn't be the first time an aquarium product didn't tell the truth.


----------



## Ghost Knife

If you don't want to wait properly for a fishless cycle to work I am going to agree with several above that feeder fish or danios are the way to go.


----------

